# buck behavior question (rubbing antlers)



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi guys....got a quick question for you guys "in the know".

I have a few small fruit trees and a nut tree that i just planted within the last few years. I want to protect these trees from being rubbed. 

Ive protected them with chicken wire and that seems to work so far.

My question is, what time of the year do bucks do this? 

I dont want to have chicken wire up all the time.

Thanks a lot for any advice!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I would say it usually starts around Sept and lasts for several months. Most people get black corregated drain pipe and cut a section the length of about 4 or five feet. Then they make one cut the length of section, thus allowing them to pry it apart and place it around the tree base. You could then secure the plastic sleeve with baleing wire etc. This gives the tree a rigid protective sleeve that does not inhibit the growth of the tree, but does keep the deers antlers from rubbing the bark.

ski


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Stick the wire up or the pipe like stated 2nd week of Aug till End Jan and your good to go... Bucks will start to rub due to their antlers stop growing all the way till they drop off marking their areas...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow..... ALL of fall plus a month on each end....

geez....

thanks a lot for the advice fellas....much appreciated!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I had trouble with groundhogs and ***** climbing up in my friut trees as well as bucks rubbing. the best thing to eliminate both is a 5 ft. tall section of stainless chimney tubing that is used for venting a wood stove (available at any hardware store). It lasts forever, is easy to install on any sized tree, and most importantly too smooth for anything to climb. 

This has eliminated all the problems. In one year the ***** and groundhogs ate every pear & apple off my trees virtually overnight! Haven't had a single problem since; and it is fun when the rare opportunity comes and you get to watch a **** try to climb it - very amusing!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Definateley could happendasearlyasaugust, dependingon the matuiaty of the buck...stick with the wire for sure...They will rub their antlerstoremove velvet all the way through the dropping of their antlers, so definately keep it on longer than you want to just to be safe...good luck...tony


----------

